# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Игровой блок "Друзья познаются В..."

## Уралочка

*ВНИМАНИЕ-ВНИМАНИЕ!!!* 
Это сообщение только для тех, кому уже пришлись ПО ВКУСУ мои игровые программы.
Итак, сегодня в МЕНЮ от Уралочки –

*На первое-*
*Новый зажигательный игровой блок* *
«Друзья познаются В…..»* 
- в этом игровом блоке подружки невесты сразятся в остроумии и изобретательности с друзьями жениха. 
Первая игровая часть блока совершенно незаметно для жениха заканчивается коварным похищением невесты !!!
(но возможны, как говорится, и варианты).... И тогда первая часть игрового блока заканчивается (на ваше усмотрение) внезапным похищением жениха!!! – оба эпизода есть в блоке. 

*А на второе у нас – ЦЕЛЫХ ДВА ВЫКУПА*

*ВЫКУП № 1* (невесты)– семь звёзд с небес придется собрать жениху, чтобы вернуть свою любимую, а на меньше - коварные подруги невесты просто не согласны.
*ВЫКУП № 2* (жениха) – чем только не подвигают в танце подруги невесты, чтобы доказать жениху. Что он - «О Боже, какой мужчина…!!!!»

*И на третье -*
приятная новость
Все эпизоды игрового блока можно приобрести *
в* *КОМПЛЕКТЕ - общая стоимость 1200р*

Но каждый эпизод – сам по себе готовое самостоятельное блюдо. Фрагменты игрового блока можно легко трансформировать, менять местами. Поэтому приобрести их можно и по отдельности.

-*ПОХИЩЕНИЕ И ВЫКУП* - *по времени длятся 25 минут*. *
Стоимость – 800 рублей* 

*В комплект входит ВИДЕО, музыкальное оформление и подробное описание.*
_(реквизит: мыльные пузыри и шары)_

-* Анимация** «О Боже, какой мужчина»* можно использовать как на свадьбе, так и на юбилее.
*Стоимость - 500р.* 

*карта виза сбербанк 4276 8801 6903 2335*

*В комплект входит ВИДЕО и музыкальное оформление*.

----------


## Уралочка

*"ДРУЗЬЯ ПОЗНАЮТСЯ В......."*

----------


## Уралочка

*" О БОЖЕ, КАКОЙ МУЖЧИНА!!!"*

----------


## Львовна

А я уже оценила новые Уралочкины рецепты! Вкуууусно!!!! Ленусь, спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> А я уже оценила новые Уралочкины рецепты! Вкуууусно!!!! Ленусь, спасибо!!!


Леночка, спасибо за отзыв. У тебя есть практически ВЕСЬ мой материал, а это значит, что мои творения пользуются успехом. :Blush2: 
Сама полюбила "Друзей..." а особенно анимацию " О Боже, какой мужчина" - это точно ХИТ сезона!!!!!!! Станцует даже самый не поворотливый слоник :Grin:  легко и просто.

----------


## буренкина

леночка! А анимашку танцуют все вместе или по парам,  Пи для мужчины и компании в возрасте это не очень вызывающе просто у меня юбилей солидный
У меня есть твой материал. Мне бы что -нибудь объединяющего с залом ну как медитацияОна  супер

----------


## Уралочка

> леночка! А анимашку танцуют все вместе или по парам,  Пи для мужчины и компании в возрасте это не очень вызывающе просто у меня юбилей солидный
> У меня есть твой материал. Мне бы что -нибудь объединяющего с залом ну как медитацияОна  супер


Люди разные бывают,даже солидные. Но.... наверно не нужно рисковать, а вот на будущее..... Анимация эта пользуется бешеной популярностью..... на последней свадьбе 2 раза танцевали...а потом ещё и в танцевальном отделении...причём мужчины тоже старались...успевали за дамами... :Grin:

----------


## Alenanz

> анимацию " О Боже, какой мужчина


Леночка, анимация под песню Натали? Или это всего лишь одноименное название анимашки? :Smile3:

----------


## Уралочка

Алёнушка... ДА.....эта анимашка под песню Натали. Она просто взрывает зал.... объяснений минимум... со стороны смотрится классно.
Даже в танцевальном отделении, если слышат ЭТУ песню....  гости вспоминают движения и танцуют с удовольствием.

----------


## Elen2

> Анимация «О Боже, какой мужчина» можно использовать как на свадьбе, так и на юбилее.


*Ленуся,забежала сказать тебе , огромное спасибо ,за "О Боже ,какой мужчина...".*Попробовала на юбилее,компания небольшая ,но  дружная,хохотали  от души. А как поднимает самооценку некоторых мужчин.*Ты просто  гений,я тебе за все твои шедевры благодарна,все идут на ура.Ты- лучшая !*

----------


## Уралочка

Елена, спасибо за отзыв. Эта анимация действительно-БОМБА 2013 года :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

Ну  и я тоже взяла рецепт у Леночки!!!! Обязательно приготовлю  на ближайший юбилей!!! ЧТО сказать, то что ЦЕПЛЯЕТ!!! ВОзбуждает!!! А самое главное, что ЭТО песня ОЧЕНЬ актуальная на любом празднике, ОНА номер ОДИН!!!
Ленуся, спасибо за очередной АХ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Ирина спасибо, очень приятно! Пусть эта анимашка будет хитом твоей программы!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## мотрий Инна

Анимашка супер! В твоем исполнении и объяснении  - особенно! на самом деле классно пройдет хоть где, при любой компании и в любое время ! :Ok:

----------


## Шурочка.

Анимашка-супер! "Друзья познаются В"-супер-супер!  Не успеваю всё отрабатывать на свадьбах, но огромное желание как можно скорее показать премьеру Леночкиных блоков! Спасибо!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## анечк@

Настоящая БОМБА!только просмотрела и оттанцевала!КАК ЯРКО И ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНО!!!!Леночка ты чудо!!!!!!Люблю тебя!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Спасибо за отзыв. Анимашка действительно хороша :Grin:

----------


## дюймовка

да это что за наказание! только нарыдалась от билета в детство-а тут танец! пока читала отзывы адреналин подскочил-тоже хочу!!!!!

----------


## Alisa86

Елена, хочу Вам выразить большой респект!) Ваши блоки - просто находка! Конечно что-то я адаптирую под себя и свой стиль - но сами идеи - просто улет! Пока что приобрела 3 вещицы - но думаю это не предел. Блок "друзья познаются в...." очень универсален - можно повсякому использовать. Анимация "О боже какой мужчина" - это вообще бомба будет в моей программе на этот сезон) Ну а про билет в детство я уже написала в одноименной теме, и здесь повторюсь - вещь классная. Просто я вообще лирику не очень жалую, но этот момент такой потрясающий - мурашки по коже бегают. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Рида

Леночкааа, это круто!!!В субботу сделала твоего мужчинку!!!!Это был кайф!!!!Спасибо тебе!!!То, что надо!!! :061:

----------


## ludmila_zub

Ленок, на танец "О Боже, ....." вышли даже официанты с кух рабочими и сказали:  "так здорово придумали"  :Grin: 




Девки кайфуют, а парни глаз с них не сводят!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленок, на танец "О Боже, ....." вышли даже официанты с кух рабочими и сказали:  "так здорово придумали" 
> Девки кайфуют, а парни глаз с них не сводят!!!


Людочка - класс!!!! Спасибо,что используешь мой материал и радуешь своими фотографиями!!! :Tender:

----------


## matilda pititeikina

Елена, спасибо много - много раз. Я в полном восторге. Кое, что под себя переделала, немного добавила и аж облизнулась. Дал же Бог талант (по хорошему завидно). Успехов в работе Вам, создавайте шедевры, они у Вас замечательные. 22 июня свадьба, ух что будет.

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, в прошлую субботу провела на свадьбе "Как сдаются женщины" и "О боже, какой мужчина". Все прошло здорово, Но анимашка оказалась хитом, раз пять за вечер танцевали по просьбе жениха, все и бабушки и детки, которые были на свадьбе. Будут фото - выложу. Приобретете - не пожалеете. Весь материал супер.

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Елена большое спасибо за  анимашку "О,боже..." попробовали  сегодня на  свадьбе, ну просто супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Настя_81

Присоединяюсь ко всем восторгам и благодарностям!!!! :Yahoo: этот блок просто супер!!!Кража невесты получается совсем не стандартная, гости в восторге!!!Что касается анимашки, мужчины просто визжат от радости, как им нравится такой массовый женский  танец, под приятную для мужского слуха песню :Grin:  Лена-УМНИЦА!!! Я ни разу не пожалела, что приобрела этот блок и с каждым разом он получается все круче  и  ярче :Ok:  Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenanz

Леночка, анимашка выручает и украшает уже не одну свадьбу!!! Учить ничего не нужно, движения запоминаются мгновенно, а сколько восторга и радости!!! Я теперь специально ввела кражу жениха! :Taunt:  Кстати, анимашку можно использовать на любом другом празднике, не только на свадьбе!!!
Спасибо Огромное, Леночка!!!!

----------


## Татьяна - Сумы

Начиталась отзывов и самой захотелось приобрести "О боже..." Но я с Украины, как лучше оплатить?

----------


## Уралочка

> Начиталась отзывов и самой захотелось приобрести "О боже..." Но я с Украины, как лучше оплатить?


Татьяна, по поводу оплатить - можно почитать здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265582

----------


## tolyanich

А для ведущего  мужчины анимашка  "о боже.." подойдёт? :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

> А для ведущего  мужчины анимашка  "о боже.." подойдёт?


Ну а почему бы и нет :Grin: .... ведущий же не от своего лица будет танцевать... а лишь показывать движения невесте,девочкам.
В наше время, по моему, всё можно ведущим делать :Yes4:

----------


## tolyanich

Согласен. Но не  надумал по другой  причине. Песню эту уже слушать не могу :Vah: , а   имея на неё  хорошую  анимашку придётся ещё долго слушать :Grin: 
 Искусство требует жертв, но на такую жертву я наверно не готов :No2:   :Grin:  ещё подумаю :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/3819720.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Да уж...НАМ - точно терпеть придётся эту песню, а вот народ - пока кайфует :Grin:

----------


## gvs

:Ok: Блок "Друзья познаются в..." у Елены тоже один из классных конкурсов  :Ok:  Вот несколько фоток с нашего праздника  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********su/3724168m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3712904m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3718024m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3715976m.jpg[/IMG]

 :Smile3:  Елена, не устаю говорить СПАСИБО за такие замечательные конкурсы для праздника  :Ok:  Конкурс легкий, красочный, а главное прикольный  :Ok:  Для нашей радужной свадьбы он был как раз кстати!

----------


## Уралочка

Фотографии отличные - моменты пойманы как надо. Галочка - спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Ritulya993

Лена, не нашла стоимость "О, Боже..." и "Друзья познаются в ..."  Юбилеи 15 и 17 ноября. Успею, а?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, не нашла стоимость "О, Боже..." и "Друзья познаются в ..."  Юбилеи 15 и 17 ноября. Успею, а?


Ответила в личке. Ваша Уралочка.

----------


## Марина Николенко

Лена здравствуй!!!Хочу приобрести блок О боже какой мужчина напиши свои реквизиты

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена здравствуй!!!Хочу приобрести блок О боже какой мужчина напиши свои реквизиты


Здравствуйте Марина. Это не блок, а всего лишь анимация. 
номер карты виза здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4622799
с ув. Елена.

----------

